
I Created Micro CRM, the CRM for People Who Hate CRMs - charly1811
Hello Community!<p>My name is Charles-Eugene Loubao, I am a software developer who recently turned into an Indie Maker and I am sharing my new product with you today.<p>Micro CRM is a Customer Relationship Managment web app built to be easy to use and intuitive. Most CRMs can be complicated to use and come with an expensive price tag. Micro CRM is built to fill that need for a much simpler and cheaper contact managment platform that offers compeling features without being overwhelming.<p>What can I do with it ?<p>- Keep all your contacts in one place
- Timestamped notes can be used to keep track of events associated with your contacts, or as a call log.<p>By getting the Premium Plan you also can also:<p>- Import your existing contacts from Excel CSV files
- Organize easily with tags
- Create email reminders to help you remember follow-ups<p>What&#x27;s next ?<p>Micro CRM is in it&#x27;s early days and I am planning on adding the following features:<p>- Search
- Sorting and Filtering
- Custom fields
- Contact attachments (files, links, images, etc)
- Team Collaboration
- Possible Integrations (email, calendar, Slack, etc)<p>How much does it cost ?<p>Micro CRM is free to use for manual entry and simple contact managment. The premium plan is $5&#x2F;month and for a limited time I am offering a free 30 days trial with no credit card required when you create your account.<p>Head to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;microcrm.cc and create your free account today!
======
qnsi
Hey, I recommend you post this again as Show HN: for more visibility

~~~
charly1811
Done:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21403091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21403091)

~~~
qnsi
Congrats on a front page :)

~~~
charly1811
Thank you!

